# Curved crown moldings



## Hbedere (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi, I am a new-comer on this forum and am always interested in what can be done with routers. I have completed some "Southwestern" furniture in pine, complete with raised panels and complicated moldings on the bases and tops. What has always intrigued me and to date I have no answer are the curved moldings on old "Southwestern" or Baroque furniture. Sometimes I think I have the answer and then I get stuck again on the opposite curves. Will someone let me in on the magic? Thanks


----------



## delroy33 (Sep 10, 2004)

if you talking about the cocave section of the molding, its done on the tablesaw with the work at a angle to the blade.
Basicly the work is passed over the center line of the blade at a angle and the blade is raised after each pass on till the desired shape is achieved.


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi Alex,,,, maybe if ya got a digital camera ya can take a few picture of your past projects, and post em,,, and if you are wondering about a particular molding,,, maybe you could take a picture of that and the people here on the forum could possibly come up with some ideas on how to get those molding made,,, A picture is worth a thousand words..

And besides we would like to see your stuff, they sound pretty nice.,


----------



## Hbedere (Oct 7, 2005)

Visteonguy said:


> Hi Alex,,,, maybe if ya got a digital camera ya can take a few picture of your past projects, and post em,,, and if you are wondering about a particular molding,,, maybe you could take a picture of that and the people here on the forum could possibly come up with some ideas on how to get those molding made,,, A picture is worth a thousand words..
> 
> And besides we would like to see your stuff, they sound pretty nice.,


Thanks for the reply Terry. Embarassingly I can't find the photos right now. The problem is that the pieces are in Florida and I am sitting in Kentucky. However, I will continue searching and will put them on this forum. It all started with the callenge of raised panels. Then I wanted to go to raised panels with top curvatures. Gave up on that for the time being. The upper doors are curved but the panels were substituted with stained glass. As the whole contour of the upper doors has arches I thought that I could somehow put arched crown molding (that is what I call it) across the top of the cabinet as you see on some older furniture pieces. The thinking of how that is done comes always back to hand tools with their special contour ground knives. I get stumped when I think about the convex and concave curves on the same piece. To do that with a router is my challenge. In the meantime I am busy with the winter preparations for my bees, installing brakes on a large utility trailer, responding to e-mails, keeping a thirty year old Mercedes running....and so goes the day. Thanks again, Alex in Kentucky


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm intrigued as to what exactly you are referring to. A photo would help since my mind can't seem to figure out what you are picturing in yours. Someone here will definitely know the answer, these guys are great!

~Julie~


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Alex Cantacuzene said:


> Thanks for the reply Terry. Embarassingly I can't find the photos right now. The problem is that the pieces are in Florida and I am sitting in Kentucky. However, I will continue searching and will put them on this forum. It all started with the callenge of raised panels. Then I wanted to go to raised panels with top curvatures. Gave up on that for the time being. The upper doors are curved but the panels were substituted with stained glass. As the whole contour of the upper doors has arches I thought that I could somehow put arched crown molding (that is what I call it) across the top of the cabinet as you see on some older furniture pieces. The thinking of how that is done comes always back to hand tools with their special contour ground knives. I get stumped when I think about the convex and concave curves on the same piece. To do that with a router is my challenge. In the meantime I am busy with the winter preparations for my bees, installing brakes on a large utility trailer, responding to e-mails, keeping a thirty year old Mercedes running....and so goes the day. Thanks again, Alex in Kentucky


Am I correct to refer to the crown mouldins you are talking about to be like the top mouldings on say a grand father clock
Tom


----------

